# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Los cerdos y pollos de Norteamérica comen seis veces más pescado que los Norteamerica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un estudio llevado a cabo por la Universidad de British Columbia (Canadá) ha puesto de manifiesto que el 90% de las capturas de peces pequeños como las anchoas, sardinas y caballa se destinan a la fabricación de harinas y aceites de pescado. En Norteamérica, la avicultura, el porcino y la acuicultura consumen 28 millones de toneladas de pescado al año, lo que supone seis veces más que la cantidad de pescado que toman los norteamericanos. 
La utilización de harinas y aceites de pescado en los piensos va en aumento debido a la facilidad de pesca de estos peces pequeños, que suponen el 37% (31.5 millones de toneladas) de todo lo que se pesca al año en todos los océanos del mundo. De esta cantidad, el 90% va destinado a la fabricación de aceites y harinas de pescado. Un 46% de estas harinas y aceites de pescado se destina a la acuicultura, un 24% al sector porcino y un 22% al sector avícola. 
El Instituto Pew para la Ciencia del Océano es el que ha encargado este estudio y tiene previsto crear un grupo de fuerza a nivel global, con científicos y expertos en política pesquera para buscar la manera de poder hacer más sostenible la pesca de estos peces pequeños.  *Fuente: Agrodigital, Espsña, 28/10/2008*Temas similares: Fabrica jabas cosecheras, agricolas, para pollos Liofilizacion de Pescado,y demas frutos del Mar Nutra cerdos ingresará al mercado local con 100 tm Artículo: Producción de pollos en Perú creció 6.7% en el 2010, según la APA Los cerdos y pollos de Norteamérica comen seis veces más pescado que los Norteamerica

----------

